# Project Scorpio specs revealed, 4K/60fps gameplay shown



## DKB (Apr 6, 2017)

I can smell the shit coming out of people's mouths already.


----------



## SANIC (Apr 6, 2017)

Specs like this are overkill, how much would it cost


----------



## Zephir1991 (Apr 6, 2017)

Well, now the Xbox needs some (new) decent games. And some exclusive titles woudn't hurt.
And my bet is 499$ for the start.


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 6, 2017)

This is odd.  It seems too different to be a half cycle revision, but it's under-powered for a fully new console.


----------



## SANIC (Apr 6, 2017)

Zephir1991 said:


> Well, now the Xbox needs some (new) decent games. And some exclusive titles woudn't hurt.
> And my bet is 499$ for the start.


True 4K and 12GB GDDR5 is worth way more than that


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 6, 2017)

so to get this right its another new model to play XBX1 games at higher resolution (if supported) or have MS released an entirely new system to make XBX1 (s) redundant so it wont get more games, if so thats pretty shite because i remember consoles moving forward once devs have pushed its limits as much as they could.

and..... yes wonder if third parties supporting this will then support the switch or as usual ignore them and focus on the hardware thats cheaper for them to port across the platforms capable of running its game.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 6, 2017)

RIP switch hopes and dreams on third party ports.


----------



## DarkIrata (Apr 6, 2017)

Not bad. Hope it wont have the problem that new games will only be made for the scorpio and not for the one.


----------



## pustal (Apr 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Specs like this are overkill, how much would it cost



Why overkill? Sounds about right for 4K gamming.



Mikemk said:


> This is odd.  It seems too different to be a half cycle revision, but it's under-powered for a fully new console.



Doesn't seem to be exactly an Xbox One, probably will have exclusives. I'd say it's a new gen console. I don't think it is undepowered, consoles are mostly always underpowered.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 6, 2017)

pustal said:


> Why overkill? Sounds about right for 4K gamming.
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't seem to be exactly an Xbox One, probably will have exclusives. I'd say it's a new gen console. I don't think it is undepowered, consoles are mostly always underpowered.*



I think inevitably it will become Microsoft's next gen console (or at least treated as such), but for the time being they'll enforce the restriction that all games developed for it must be playable on the original Xbone as well.  But as more and more developers create games that need more power, Microsoft will open up the ability for it to have exclusives.  Yet, if when the time comes that Sony reveals the PS5 and its drastically more powerful than the Scorpio, then Microsoft may find themselves in a tricky situation, like do they truly treat the Scorpio as the next gen system or do they get another one out to more properly compete with the PS5.  I suppose that will all depend on what Sony does.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 6, 2017)

If the price is right, I'll get it at launch. 
Now I need to find somebody to gift my xb1s.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 6, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> If the price is right, I'll get it at launch.
> Now I need to find somebody to gift my xb1s.


I would like to take it thanks


----------



## Xuman (Apr 6, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> This is odd.  It seems too different to be a half cycle revision, but it's under-powered for a fully new console.


The 8th generation of gaming as a whole is weird due to Sony and Microsoft putting their efforts into making New versions of their consoles (think new like New 3ds) that mainly upscale games, improve framerates etc. But overall do nothing to make it do something the original model cant.

This makes you think that 1. the PS4 and Xbone were originally the prototype versions of what they really wanted to do, or 2. That the two companies are racing against each other faster and faster which, at the consumers expense, means that we have to buy something that, in a few years time, gets made obsolete way too fast. Its one thing when its a handheld because its (normally) not that much of a cut into your pocket as a home console. 

If the scorpio does not introduce games that the previous xbox (goin by xbone s) cant do whatsoever, then it means that this super powered console is, without a doubt, not worth buying. Especially if the games are gonna be on PC as well.


----------



## pustal (Apr 6, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Now I need to find somebody to gift my xb1s.



I'm you guy!


----------



## Haymose (Apr 6, 2017)

I wonder if they will sell it without a controller to cut costs. Sounds interesting but the only thing that would get me to buy a Scorpio is if it was compatible with your Steam library. Microsoft should've been chasing that years ago.


----------



## duwen (Apr 6, 2017)

With no games I want to play it's just another xbone.
Loved my 360, but seriously, this gen, Microsoft can FOAD.


----------



## kingraa777 (Apr 6, 2017)

ahhhhh that was nice news to wake up to today


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 6, 2017)

I was reading into the specs just a bit ago, they're pretty impressive, especially for a console. But no pricing announcement, which was a little disappointing though. If they can release this with only a slight price different from the PS4 Pro it'd kill the competition.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 6, 2017)

Only Forza was shown off, and is Forza an Xbox only product? Yeah, they need to show more proof that they'll have the games to capitalize on its hardware capabilities. That this came out of nowhere feels like an attempt to gain interest as quick as possible rather than wait at say E3 or whatever. It could end up as another PS4 Pro situation, the last thing needed.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 6, 2017)

Perfect time for new ninja gaiden 4 game in 4K and 60FPS, that game would look soo godlike! Or shenmue 3. O_O

But i mean that look like a $799 price tag. Back to 1990 again with dumb systems no one will buy for that much.


----------



## duwen (Apr 6, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Perfect time for new ninja gaiden 4 game in 4K and 60FPS, that game would look soo godlike! Or shenmue 3. O_O


Keep dreaming - the Japanese devs have almost entirely abandoned the xbox.


----------



## anhminh (Apr 6, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> RIP switch hopes and dreams on third party ports.


Yeah, I'm sure many third party company can make game using this spec to its full power. Can you imagine Shovel Knight in 4K? Real shit man.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2017)

The specs look great but I'd personally focus more on the catalogue of games over the specs. I'd have to say that PS4 Pro is the best gaming console of this generation, not specifically due to the specs but the library of games have made it even stronger.

Xbox Scorpio doesn't have that so it has to rely on multiplatform games which you can also play on PS4 or PC.


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 6, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Perfect time for new ninja gaiden 4 game in 4K and 60FPS, that game would look soo godlike! Or shenmue 3. O_O
> 
> But i mean that look like a $799 price tag. Back to 1990 again with dumb systems no one will buy for that much.


I thought Ninja Gaiden games were Nintendo exclusives


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> is Forza an Xbox only product?


It's also on PC.


----------



## duwen (Apr 6, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> I thought Ninja Gaiden games were Nintendo exclusives


No. Even the original Ninja Gaiden was on Sega's Master System. PS3, X360 and WiiU all got Ninja Gaiden games.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 6, 2017)

The Scorpio has been in development before Nvidia even announced its strongest GTX 1080, which only plays select titles at 4k/60fps. The custom GPU of the Scorpio will not be more powerful than a GTX 1080, hence why I believe most Scorpio games won't be rendered at 4k/60fps.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 6, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> The Scorpio has been in development before Nvidia even announced its strongest GTX 1080, which only plays select titles at 4k/60fps. The custom GPU of the Scorpio will not be more powerful than a GTX 1080, hence why I believe most Scorpio games won't be rendered at 4k/60fps.


You're right. It's been in development since then. Doesn't at all mean they couldn't update the hardware.


----------



## catlover007 (Apr 6, 2017)

This is going to be the 3DO of my generation!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 6, 2017)

duwen said:


> Keep dreaming - the Japanese devs have almost entirely abandoned the xbox.


I already aware of the lack of japanese support for the system, but there is still games that will be on the system that is japanese made including sega's 2 sonic games and even Shenmue 3, kingdom hearts 3 and currently final fantasy 15, (god i want KH III switch port O_O)

Look i don't care about 4K, but if every game runs at 60FPS and has better load times, Congratulations on that, i still won't buy your system.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2017)

duwen said:


> No. Even the original Ninja Gaiden was on Sega's Master System. PS3, X360 and WiiU all got Ninja Gaiden games.


The WiiU port of Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge is technically inferior to the 360/PS3 versions due to the censorship so it's a game better played on any other system.. unless you'd want to play it on a Nintendo for the novelty of it or for collection. And besides the censorship, Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge was supposed to be a WiiU exclusive but ended up being a multiplatform title.

Deus Ex: Human Revolution was also meant to be an exclusive but with sales tanking, Square Enix made the game went multiplat. It's no surprise Rayman Legends went too, and in Ubisoft's defence, they actually supported the WiiU more than any other third party publisher. Speaking of Rayman Legends, Ubisoft will be re-re-releasing the game on the Switch. God damn it. Just make a new Rayman game!


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 6, 2017)

catlover007 said:


> This is going to be the 3DO of my generation!



Funniest thing I read this week.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Mid console upgrades generally never get the support they need to warrant the power upgrades, if MS could bite the bullet and think about allowing PC games run on the Xbox one Scorpio and using the system as a glorified steambox it could act as a nice bridge between PC and console gaming and give them a unique feature that could draw in new players

I mean if it's just a upgraded system it will probably end up being the same as all other upgraded systems and get like 3 unique titles and a few performance increases on specific games, but virtually no real features that would warrant the premium price tag as no publishers would want to split the market when developing a game, and Cba going out of their way adding upgraded features into a game that only a fraction of users will ever really see


----------



## RaMon90 (Apr 6, 2017)

If i'm not wrong the gpu is similar to polaris 480 or it could be indeed that one, I wonder how they gonna play native 60 fps.. 
Overrall it's great but it's the software that is important, also the design could attract players if it's similar to x360 which i loved.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 6, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> The Scorpio has been in development before Nvidia even announced its strongest GTX 1080, which only plays select titles at 4k/60fps. The custom GPU of the Scorpio will not be more powerful than a GTX 1080, *hence why I believe most Scorpio games won't be rendered at 4k/60fps.*



But even if they are, is that going to be enough to drive consumers to the Scorpio?  Great hardware will only get you so far if you don't have a selection of great games that can't be played anywhere else.  I just don't see this as being the solution for Microsoft to catch up with Sony this generation.  Many Xbone owners aren't going to feel the extra resolution and more fluid framerate is enough to justify the upgrade, especially if they don't have 4K TVs.  And many others that don't own a PS4 or Xbone yet, while considering one, are still going to see Sony's (objectively) better game selection and still go with the PS4 or PS4 Pro. 

I really think Microsoft needs to focus on creating more new and original exclusive IPs, the game selection ultimately is what is going to drive your sales, especially when it comes to consoles.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> I really think Microsoft needs to focus on creating more new and original exclusive IPs



Microsoft had that awesome Platinum Games' title in development and they cancelled it.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 6, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Microsoft had that awesome Platinum Games' title in development and they cancelled it.



Who cancels a Platinum Games' title?  They are in my opinion, one of the finest 3rd party developers out there.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> Who cancels a Platinum Games' title?  They are in my opinion, one of the finest 3rd party developers out there.


Same. Nintendo funded Bayonetta 2 so hopefully they'll do the same again for Scalebound, that or Sony will grab it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Apr 6, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Microsoft had that awesome Platinum Games' title in development and they cancelled it.


From what I heard from people at Platinum Games it had been going for years and wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## eriol33 (Apr 6, 2017)

scorpio and ps4 pro really weird, can we say they are 8.5 gen? something like dreamcast and sega master system?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> True 4K and 12GB GDDR5 is worth way more than that


Yea, I highly doubt will actually be 4k at 60 fps in a lot of games.


----------



## Enteking (Apr 6, 2017)

It seems to be a little bit more powerful than the PS4 Pro but not dramatically more powerful. I was hoping for a real dedicated GPU instead of a lame APU design.


----------



## Mystic Shadow (Apr 6, 2017)

It's 8gb of dev ram so the 4 is for other stuff. Gotta wait till it gets games I want to play on it and price. Still better off getting a PC.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 6, 2017)

Ehh, [email protected] is sort of a relative term really. As the GTX 1080 Ti is the first GPU closing on actually being a viable 4K-capable single GPU card, it's strange to believe Project Scorpio to succeed in delivering the same experience. Just by looking at the price of the 1080 Ti itself, your closing the price of both the PS4Pro and Xbox One S. Hard to see this in any way being comparable as @WiiUBricker already mentioned.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 6, 2017)

Ericthegreat said:


> Yea, I highly doubt will actually be 4k at 60 fps in a lot of games.



Obviously.. A top of the line computer still struggles to do that.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 6, 2017)

anhminh said:


> Yeah, I'm sure many third party company can make game using this spec to its full power. Can you imagine Shovel Knight in 4K? Real shit man.


Being sarcastic about an indie title? nice try.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 6, 2017)

So no vega or ryzen tech, eh? that's a bit disappointing, though I suppose research takes longer than that.


----------



## OldGnashburg (Apr 6, 2017)

Wait till somebody hacks it. Wii U emulation on XBOX One FTW!


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 6, 2017)

Unlike a PC, it doesn't have to worry about doing more than gaming as much, so they will probably help with the 4K/60fps. Not sure how much, tho.

As for the price? While I don't think it will be insane, I doubt it will be $400. Since this is a 1/2 step, you don't have to worry about multiplats too much. If the Scorpio gets exclusives, it not going be for the original Xbox 1 or PS4 either.

I see why they are doing 1/2 step consoles. They don't want rebuilt a userbase and helps against hacking.



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> due to the censorship


I had to look. What censorship?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 6, 2017)

why didn't you put the switch specs up to compare it too as well?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 6, 2017)

Im guessing at least $599-699


----------



## MionissNio (Apr 6, 2017)

With dat specs Oculus rift could work flawlessly with the system. Though I think VR is gimmicky right now.

Unfortunately the price will come out to be instance like 799 USD or something.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I had to look. What censorship?



Here ya go:



Wii U - Definitive Experience


----------



## s157 (Apr 6, 2017)

599 seems a decent price for it. Above that there's not too much of a reason just to upgrade a PC to have similar spec's unless their exclusives end up not being playable at PC, least at start.


----------



## netovsk (Apr 6, 2017)

Forza already runs at 60fps on XB1, awesome at 4k still.

Nice specs, with good upcoming titles both from Microsoft and 3rd party coming along this year, this should make for great holidays this year


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2017)

netovsk said:


> good upcoming titles both from Microsoft


Such as? More Gears, Forzas and Halos?


----------



## netovsk (Apr 6, 2017)

s157 said:


> 599 seems a decent price for it. Above that there's not too much of a reason just to upgrade a PC to have similar spec's unless their exclusives end up not being playable at PC, least at start.



It's unlikely, Microsoft is going full heads on against Steam with the play anywhere initiative.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Such as? More Gears, Forzas and Halos?



Like Crackdown 3, State of Decay 2, Sea of Thieves for this year. Microsoft owns Undead Labs, Rare and other studios as well.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 6, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> Wii U - Definitive Experience



I wouldn't count that as censorship and not enough to affect the overall game. Not everything that's taking out of a game, is censorship. Apparently the port of the WII U versions, didn't even add those scenes back.


----------



## s157 (Apr 6, 2017)

netovsk said:


> It's unlikely, Microsoft is going full heads on against Steam with the play anywhere initiative.


If so, that's disheartening. Well, if anything, here's hoping exclusives are optimized for the scorpio and they get in that xbox game pass going strong at its launch. A good number of exclusives releasing around the same time would help turn my head towards it and away from my switch/PC/ps4.


----------



## netovsk (Apr 6, 2017)

s157 said:


> If so, that's disheartening. Well, if anything, here's hoping exclusives are optimized for the scorpio and they get in that xbox game pass going strong at its launch. A good number of exclusives releasing around the same time would help turn my head towards it and away from my switch/PC/ps4.



I think its main selling point is that it could possibly blow away anything at its price point for a couple years. It's probably going to be significantly cheaper than a 4k capable PC for instance.


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 6, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> Who cancels a Platinum Games' title?  They are in my opinion, one of the finest 3rd party developers out there.


Well, to be fair, the protagonist looked like a douchebag.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 6, 2017)

By this point, I see absolutely no reason to not buy a custom gaming PC instead. Far cheaper games, mouse and keyboard support, steam, and a full blown computer included and all the goodness that comes with it.

Why the hell would I buy this unless it costs 300$?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I wouldn't count that as censorship and not enough to affect the overall game. Not everything that's taking out of a game, is censorship. Apparently the port of the WII U versions, didn't even add those scenes back.


It is censorship. The WiiU version isn't complete.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 6, 2017)

Amazing specs, if the price is right this could be a day one purchase for me. 

People hating and whining without knowing a price are a bunch of crybaby little bitches. You know who you are.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 6, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It is censorship. The WiiU version isn't complete.


It's freedom of speech. The game developers are free to modify their game for any platform in any region as they see fit.

Unless you think "freedom of speech" only applies in certain cases.


----------



## ZeroX504 (Apr 6, 2017)

I never supported new models in video game consoles, I think it's a waste of time for them and waste of money for us gamers. If they have the time to rethink hardware, why not use that time to build a truly kick ass new generation console.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 6, 2017)

ZeroX504 said:


> I never supported new models in video game consoles, I think it's a waste of time for them and waste of money for us gamers. If they have the time to rethink hardware, why not use that time to build a truly kick ass new generation console.


The real problem isn't hardware specs. It's Microsoft's insistence on shoving worthless "apps" down everyone's throat, combined with the whole "ads first" design of the entire Xbox One ecosystem. (Never mind their whole "IT RUNS WINDOWS 10!!1!" schtick that's basically meaningless because it won't run any old Windows program.)

As long as Microsoft continues to do this, I don't see any point in even considering an MS console, regardless of how powerful it might be.


----------



## Silverthorn (Apr 6, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The WiiU port of Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge is technically inferior to the 360/PS3 versions due to the censorship so it's a game better played on any other system.. unless you'd want to play it on a Nintendo for the novelty of it or for collection. And besides the censorship, Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge was supposed to be a WiiU exclusive but ended up being a multiplatform title.
> 
> Deus Ex: Human Revolution was also meant to be an exclusive but with sales tanking, Square Enix made the game went multiplat. It's no surprise Rayman Legends went too, and in Ubisoft's defence, they actually supported the WiiU more than any other third party publisher. Speaking of Rayman Legends, Ubisoft will be re-re-releasing the game on the Switch. God damn it. Just make a new Rayman game!



Ehrrm, are you sure you're not confusing Deus Ex:HR with some other game there ?  Because it released like, a bit more than 1 year before the Wii U did. And I'm pretty sure the game wasn't meant to go exclusive at any point. Maybe I misinterpreted your post though.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> It's freedom of speech. The game developers are free to modify their game for any platform in any region as they see fit.
> 
> Unless you think "freedom of speech" only applies in certain cases.


Doesn't matter. It's censorship. Just because a dev released a game this or that way doesn't mean it's "uncut" because it isn't.


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 6, 2017)

I would rather buy the PS4, honestly. Xbox has never been unique besides the Kinect. Any games on Xbox are almost always guaranteed to be available on Playstation or PC, and are always more superior on the other platforms as well. And no, I wouldn't buy an Xbox for Halo. I wouldn't buy any console for less than five games.

Ranted about Microsoft not taking advantage of Windows and Microsoft Surface but meh. Windows will continue to be the ignored older sibling, I guess.

Ugh...Maybe by 2030 we'll get rid of the idiocy that are stationary gaming consoles and be able to play games anywhere. Who the fuck wants to designate a room and TV to play video games? While Elon Musk is on Mars, those of us on Earth will finally play games wirelessly and portable, technology presently available but derpdederp let's continue making stationary sub-par PCs. This bulky console goes great with my paleo diet and life style. 

Anyway, the Switch, 3DS, PS4, and PC will continue be the only platforms worth having for gaming, with Nintendo being the only innovative brand. Mobile could work as a strong platform if it wasn't literally filled with shovelware.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 6, 2017)

i wonder if it'll heat up so hard the rrod will return


----------



## netovsk (Apr 6, 2017)

ZeroX504 said:


> I never supported new models in video game consoles, I think it's a waste of time for them and waste of money for us gamers. If they have the time to rethink hardware, why not use that time to build a truly kick ass new generation console.



Why set generations apart? Last gen to current we have hardly seen any breakthrough.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2017)

Silverthorn said:


> Ehrrm, are you sure you're not confusing Deus Ex:HR with some other game there ?  Because it released like, a bit more than 1 year before the Wii U did. And I'm pretty sure the game wasn't meant to go exclusive at any point. Maybe I misinterpreted your post though.


The Director's Cut.

If it's "free speech" for developers/publishers to censor games then we'll be seeing a lot of that, oh look... Outlast 2. Solid example.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Specs like this are overkill, how much would it cost


I'm guessing 800. 

And these specs need to look good to people who know nothing


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 6, 2017)

eriol33 said:


> scorpio and ps4 pro really weird, can we say they are 8.5 gen? something like dreamcast and sega master system?



I want to say they're more akin to whatever you'd consider the DSi and the New 3DS.  Except Nintendo didn't have a restriction about exclusive games not being allowed for the improved hardware, and actually allowed for it.  Then again, I wouldn't be surprised to see that restriction lifted in a year or so for the PS4 Pro and Scorpio.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2017)

Basically what I expected, a little more powerful than PS4 Pro and also going to be more expensive.  It definitely won't run everything at 4K, a lot is still going to have to upscale.  $600 will be the low end of possibility for the starting price, and knowing MS, probably $700.  We've now passed the point where you could build your own gaming PC for the same price and get similar or better specs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Basically what I expected, a little more powerful than PS4 Pro and also going to be more expensive.  It definitely won't run everything at 4K, a lot is still going to have to upscale.  $600 will be the low end of possibility for the starting price, and knowing MS, probably $700.  We've now passed the point where you could build your own gaming PC for the same price and get similar or better specs.


It's the customisation that's making this new console interesting, it features a hardware implementation of DX12 which seriously cuts down on the number of instructions required - from thousands to twelve, or something in that ballpark. It'll be highly competitive with gaming rigs, even those surpassing its spec specifically for that reason, at least in future games which will fully utilise DX12.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> It's the customisation that's making this new console interesting, it features a hardware implementation of DX12 which seriously cuts down on the number of instructions required - from thousands to twelve, or something in that ballpark. It'll be highly competitive with gaming rigs, even those surpassing its spec specifically for that reason, at least in future games which will fully utilise DX12.


That's all good and fine, but they're releasing it now, when there are like two whole games that fully utilize DX12.  Not to mention we aren't even sure if DX12 will end up getting majority support at this point or if Vulkan will win out.


----------



## morgoth32 (Apr 6, 2017)

The power is not the only advantage here, in contrary to sony's design there is a REAL cooling solution and not a simple fan running like a jet !


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2017)

Xzi said:


> That's all good and fine, but they're releasing it now, when there are like two whole games that fully utilize DX12.  Not to mention we aren't even sure if DX12 will end up getting majority support at this point or if Vulkan will win out.


That's fair, however past performance shows that DirectX normally reaches industry-wide implementation. Besides, why wouldn't devs use it on the XBO if it requires significantly less code and debugging? Even if it improves exclusives alone, I'll be quite happy. If the price point is comparable with the S, I'll definitely upgrade, as I have with my PS4.


morgoth32 said:


> The power is not the only advantage here, in contrary to sony's design there is a REAL cooling solution and not a simple fan running like a jet !


The Pro and Slim are incredibly quiet compared to the launch model.


----------



## morgoth32 (Apr 6, 2017)

My pro is more silent the launch model but when I hear sound she produces in winter I know how loud it will be this summer.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2017)

morgoth32 said:


> My pro is more silent the launch model but when I hear sound she produces in winter I know how loud it will be this summer.


I'm yet to hear mine get noisy, and I sit about 6 feet away from it, but that's fair.


----------



## s157 (Apr 6, 2017)

My standard ps4 doesn't make too much of a sound, so I cannot empathize with some of the people here.

If the hardware allows for easily optimized exclusives that'll be a big plus. I have a gaming PC but I enjoy not needing to fiddle with video settings.

According to Ybarra he wants to get support of 3rd party developers, considering that they've lost a rather good one in Platinum games (do note that 3rd party can also mean console exclusive as well, such as Bloodborne and Bayonetta 2). If this hardware can draw the attention of the developers that I'm interested in, I'll probably pick it up. My stance on it is still the same as it was when this was just announced. I rather see what games are coming in the near future.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 6, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> That's fair, however past performance shows that DirectX normally reaches industry-wide implementation. Besides, why wouldn't devs use it on the XBO if it requires significantly less code and debugging? Even if it improves exclusives alone, I'll be quite happy. If the price point is comparable with the S, I'll definitely upgrade, as I have with my PS4.


Makes sense for someone who buys pretty much every console, but it offers seemingly nothing special when compared to PS4 Pro (better exclusives) and PC (more power and much larger game library).  It would be neat if Scorpio offers support for multiple VR headsets, but then it'd be straying even further into "why not just get a PC" territory.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Specs like this are overkill, how much would it cost


Probably more then a PC of equal or better specs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Makes sense for someone who buys pretty much every console, but it offers seemingly nothing special when compared to PS4 Pro (better exclusives) and PC (more power and much larger game library).  It would be neat if Scorpio offers support for multiple VR headsets, but then it'd be straying even further into "why not just get a PC" territory.


I wouldn't say that the Xbox has poor exclusive content - Halo, Titanfall, Dead Rising and Gears of War are action bestsellers, Halo Wars is an amazing RTS, Forza and Forza Horizon are racing classics, and then there's the new IP's like Quantum Break, Sunset Overdrive, Recore, Ryse and so on. There's loads of upcoming titles as well - State of Decay 2, Crackdown 3 or Sea of Thieves. There's some software to be had, and while some titles are available on PC, it's not really an argument for users who are just looking for a plug and play console experience.


----------



## XDel (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes, but will Zelda or Metroid be coming out for it, and can I take it with me?!

Not sure if Microsoft knows this, but they were at their prime with the original XBOX. Halo has not been the same since.


----------



## nolimits59 (Apr 6, 2017)

The specs are REALLY impressive for a console wow... It just need games :/


----------



## Online (Apr 6, 2017)

I disapprove of the hardware war, anyone can buy that hardware but without the games to honor the hardware whats the point. this gen is in a severe drought of games and I dont understand why Sony and Microsoft keep throwing power at it to gain an advantage. u can tell me DDR 5 or DDR 3000, it doesn't matter bcuz if it's not dance dance revolution game i dont give a fk. exbox has no games and until ms puts their money towards game i dont wanna see how big they can pump up their fat benis


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2017)

I like how every is just a little better than the PS4 Pro. It's like someone in Microsoft was like, "2.1? How about 2.3! Suck it, Sony nerds!"


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks impressive! Won't be getting one, but its impressive! Glad that everyone can experience the beauty of gaming at PC quality graphics.


----------



## jpx86 (Apr 6, 2017)

A spec bump and still tethered to a TV? Laughable.

Once you have a high end PC and a Switch you start to realize how obsolete Microsoft/Sony consoles are becoming. If I want to be tethered to a single TV/monitor and be wow'ed by specs, then a PC beats them. If you want to enjoy your games and take them anywhere, then the Switch beats them.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 6, 2017)

jpx86 said:


> A spec bump and still tethered to a TV? Laughable.
> 
> Once you have a high end PC and a Switch you start to realize how obsolete Microsoft/Sony consoles are becoming. If I want to be tethered to a single TV/monitor and be wow'ed by specs, then a PC beats them. If you want to enjoy your games and take them anywhere, then the Switch beats them.


Opinions are great, no?


----------



## s157 (Apr 6, 2017)

Opinions are the cause of every flame war with a few exceptions


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 6, 2017)

I wouldn't take a Xbox console if it was given to me for free.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Perfect time for new ninja gaiden 4 game in 4K and 60FPS, that game would look soo godlike! Or shenmue 3. O_O
> 
> But i mean that look like a $799 price tag. Back to 1990 again with dumb systems no one will buy for that much.


You won't get any of that, but you will get new Forza...sooo yay?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jpx86 said:


> A spec bump and still tethered to a TV? Laughable.
> 
> Once you have a high end PC and a Switch you start to realize how obsolete Microsoft/Sony consoles are becoming. If I want to be tethered to a single TV/monitor and be wow'ed by specs, then a PC beats them. If you want to enjoy your games and take them anywhere, then the Switch beats them.


I question the intelligence of anyone that owns a Switch at this point.


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 6, 2017)

I would be more impressed if it's cheaper than ps4 pro. 
Impressive specs for a console in this gen.
Looks like the gaming console lifespan is getting shorter every damn time. 
I hope it won't be an annual upgrade.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 6, 2017)

ov3rkill said:


> I would be more impressed if it's cheaper than ps4 pro.
> Impressive specs for a console in this gen.
> Looks like the gaming console lifespan is getting shorter every damn time.
> I hope it won't be an annual upgrade.


yeah, the wii u couldnt last more than 4 years... console lifespan is a joke nowdays.


----------



## dude22072 (Apr 6, 2017)

If I remember old announcements correctly, Xbox One -> Scorpio will be like 3ds -> new 3ds. Games that *absolutely require* the increased specs will be exclusive to the new system, otherwise the games will run on both.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 7, 2017)

Finally, a peasant machine to hit the sweet spot of 4K at 60fps. This should have been the made model Xbox One to begin with.


----------



## Monado_III (Apr 7, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Finally, a peasant machine to hit the sweet spot of 4K at 60fps.* This should have been the made model Xbox One to begin with*.


lmao, were there even any single non-SLI GPUs in 2013 that could hit 4k 60fps? Not even the 980 could get 4k 60fps without significant reductions in image quality


----------



## jpx86 (Apr 7, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> I wouldn't take a Xbox console if it was given to me for free.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Any reason? I own 2 - best console ever.


----------



## Deathbot64 (Apr 7, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> RIP switch hopes and dreams on third party ports.


Square Enix has said they will focus on the Switch, not Scorpio. So thats a big win for the switch


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Apr 7, 2017)

People shitting on the Switch when it has something new each time a new console comes around. Meanwhile PS and Xbox are making new editions of the same console for not really any reason in particular.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 7, 2017)

Monado_III said:


> lmao, were there even any single non-SLI GPUs in 2013 that could hit 4k 60fps? Not even the 980 could get 4k 60fps without significant reductions in image quality


Well "next-gen" hardware should be capable of providing "next-gen" results.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2017)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> People shitting on the Switch when it has something new each time a new console comes around. Meanwhile PS and Xbox are making new editions of the same console for not really any reason in particular.


The DS went through 4 revisions, so did the 3DS. Nintendo invented pointless revisions, at least Microsoft and Sony allow the consoles to boost performance of past titles, which is rare in the Nintendo camp.


Jayro said:


> Well "next-gen" hardware should be capable of providing "next-gen" results.


You can't create a machine with imaginary specs, Microsoft and Sony don't own time machines. If the highest end card on the market couldn't support [email protected] then there was no hope for consoles to do so.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 7, 2017)

Deathbot64 said:


> Square Enix has said they will focus on the Switch, not Scorpio. So thats a big win for the switch


But you know, they never said they will stop supporting the ps4, so there you have it, the switch still has to compete with the ps4.


----------



## Deathbot64 (Apr 7, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> But you know, they never said they will stop supporting the ps4, so there you have it, the switch still has to compete with the ps4.


the switch is outselling the ps4 pro in japan right now. it has also broke records for Nintendo in almost every aspect. The switch is doing fine. and Square will never not support the ps4 because they are so close to Sony. As long as The Avengers Project and the rest of the new Marvel games that Square is making come to the switch Ill be happy.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> This is odd.  It seems too different to be a half cycle revision, but it's under-powered for a fully new console.


I think they're pulling a GBC, an upgrade rather than an all new console.
fully backwards compatible and going forward games will be programmed to detect which console it's played on and run in different modes for them, but there will also be some games the XB1 can't run.

When Microsoft said they will keep the XB1 alive for years, I think they just meant next console will just have upgraded specs but the same OS and architecture.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2017)

Deathbot64 said:


> the switch is outselling the ps4 pro in japan right now. it has also broke records for Nintendo in almost every aspect. The switch is doing fine. and Square will never not support the ps4 because they are so close to Sony. As long as The Avengers Project and the rest of the new Marvel games that Square is making come to the switch Ill be happy.


The Wii U had a successful launch too, didn't do the console any good in the long run. If the Switch is supposed to become a viable platform, it needs games. Right now it has one AAA title, that doesn't bode well. There are more in the hopper, but not nearly enough. We'll see what this E3 brings, but I remain skeptical.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 7, 2017)

Deathbot64 said:


> the switch is outselling the ps4 pro in japan right now. it has also broke records for Nintendo in almost every aspect. The switch is doing fine. and Square will never not support the ps4 because they are so close to Sony. As long as The Avengers Project and the rest of the new Marvel games that Square is making come to the switch Ill be happy.


And the normal ps4 has already sold a lot over there so...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> And the normal ps4 has already sold a lot over there so...


I don't know why we're even comparing the Switch to a completely optional high-end revision of the system, the base model of the PS4 was not abandoned in favour of the Pro. Both the base PS4 and the Pro are sold concurrently with no plans to retire the base, they're both supported. The Switch is not competing with the Pro, the Switch is competing with the entire PS4 ecosystem.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 7, 2017)

4k/60 as standard is a dream on consoles.

Even if the hardware was there, extra power would just be put to use on shiny graphics. Very few devs would target 60fps.


----------



## s157 (Apr 7, 2017)

Deathbot64 said:


> the switch is outselling the ps4 pro in japan right now. it has also broke records for Nintendo in almost every aspect. The switch is doing fine. and Square will never not support the ps4 because they are so close to Sony. As long as The Avengers Project and the rest of the new Marvel games that Square is making come to the switch Ill be happy.



Launch sales really mean nothing. And I can actually legitimately quote retroboy here, as it may be one of their best console launches, but if you factor in that the switch is the successor to both the 3ds and the wiiu, then it has a weaker launch than one might appear. Though personally I would say that's due at least partially to nintendo's terrible management of supply and demand.

So far I think we have 5 confirmed first party games, and very little third party games. For that to last an entire year is skeptical at best, but I have some hopes on the upcoming E3.

In comparison Xbox one has more exclusives and plenty of (non-Japanese) 3rd party support. Still a rather small number compared to PC and PS4, but they have E3 to bolster our hopes as well, just like nintendo does.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 7, 2017)

watch it be as pricey as a launch ps3 or even more


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2017)

Just waiting for the graphics fans to getting wet dreams over these specs  They're all well and good, but I get the Switch because I wanted to


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 7, 2017)

I wonder what's the scorpio's product name will be. Xbox One Pro?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> watch it be as pricey as a launch ps3 or even more


It's meant to be a high-end optional model, just like the Pro - not only can it afford to be pricy compared to the base unit, it's kind of supposed to be the expensive, high-performance option.


----------



## s157 (Apr 7, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I wonder what's the scorpio's product name will be. Xbox One Pro?


Xbox Whaddupnowsony?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 7, 2017)

s157 said:


> Xbox Whaddupnowsony?


Maybe PSactual4k Pro.


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 7, 2017)

Xbox WeLearnedToCount™


----------



## Xabring (Apr 7, 2017)

catlover007 said:


> This is going to be the 3DO of my generation!


I guess it's a posibility. Id' stick with my PC, thanks


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 7, 2017)

Xbox One, Too


----------



## sonic1000 (Apr 7, 2017)

Wow, if Microsoft can play this right, they'll give Sony a run for their money, especially since since this console's specs blow's the PS4 Pro's out the water.

But they better watch out, I bet Sony is already working on a counter.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 7, 2017)

sonic1000 said:


> Wow, if Microsoft can play this right, they'll give Sony a run for their money, especially since since this console's specs blow's the PS4 Pro's out the water.
> 
> But they better watch out, I bet Sony is already working on a counter.


 Considering the pro just being released late last year.. 

So, if they're already planning a major hardware revision/release in the next few years.. It'd lead to something interesting.


----------



## naughty_cat (Apr 7, 2017)

If the occulus rift guys would have kept everything under the hood until the actual release, non of this would have happened!! These console revisions are not really about 4K support, they're were actually meant for proper VR support. Morpheus (the PS4 VR goggles thingy) was announced almost immediately after occulus rift was announced (and if I recall correctly, it was like a few days later!). And surely a console with enough hardware power to run VR properly at 1080p/120 fps can easily run 4k at 60 fps on a regular display, I mean, it's not like people who had 4k ready pc's had to upgrade their pc's to be able to run occulus... It's just that it would be quite unreasonable to, not only have people buy a new more expensive console after buying the original ps4, or the xbox one, but even have them pay more just to get the VR goggles to go with their new console! Surely a lot of people would like to do that! (myself included, my only problem is that I can't even afford a regular ps4), but still the "4K hype" has to be put out there, for those who have no interest in VR... Sony felt cornered after occulus was announced, hence the morpheus thingy, hence ps4 pro, thus, inexorably cornering Microsoft in the process! As far as consumers are concerned, as long as PS4pro and Scorpio don't get any serious exclusives (like Xenoblade being a New 3DS exclusive ), then we should all be happy to have so many options out there!


----------



## Yil (Apr 7, 2017)

PS5 - 2019.
2020 - Xbox officially migrated to win 10.
2020 - Switch refresh with major hardware improvements.
Not getting it though. Considering rx vega(4GB) right now. And where did TSMC came from with Nvidia in partnership?


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 7, 2017)

jpx86 said:


> Any reason? I own 2 - best console ever.


it's a BOTW machine...and BOTW is on the Wii U.

I know people use the cliche "I'm not buying this console for only one game" all the time but this time it's literally true.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



s157 said:


> Xbox Whaddupnowsony?


Sony 2:1 sounds like a good name for the next Sony console.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Considering the pro just being released late last year..
> 
> So, if they're already planning a major hardware revision/release in the next few years.. It'd lead to something interesting.


Out the water? they are mildly better... i was expecting much more..


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> it's a BOTW machine...and BOTW is on the Wii U.
> 
> I know people use the cliche "I'm not buying this console for only one game" all the time but this time it's literally true.



People usually buy a console for 1 game, and then pick up more games later on. The wii started out as a twilight princess machine.


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 7, 2017)

x65943 said:


> People usually buy a console for 1 game, and then pick up more games later on. The wii started out as a twilight princess machine.


then turned into a Mario machine...and then died...hmmm sound familiar?


----------



## x65943 (Apr 7, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> then turned into a Mario machine...and then died...hmmm sound familiar?


wew, I think that you're missing quite a few awesome wii games. Metroid Prime 3, Mario Galaxy 1+2, Zelda Skyward Sword, Mario Kart Wii, Animal Crossing City Folk, Virtual console titles, nindies, etc etc.

I buy nintendo consoles for first party titles. If you go into a ninty console expecting 3rd party support at this point, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Molina (Apr 7, 2017)

Well it can be 4K 60ps, but do not expect full details and full quality.
A 1070/I5 6600k do a ultra/4k around 55-60 fps but it's not steady.

I'll wait for the price but I do not except our usual new console's price (aka 499$). Even though I'm interested in the dismantle to see what's inside.


----------



## SKGleba (Apr 7, 2017)

750$


----------



## Xzi (Apr 7, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> it's a BOTW machine...and BOTW is on the Wii U.
> 
> I know people use the cliche "I'm not buying this console for only one game" all the time but this time it's literally true.


That's one more worthwhile exclusive than what XB1 has, and it's moving units.  I wouldn't expect even half the pace of sales for Scorpio that Switch is seeing, people are going to be a lot more hesitant to drop $600 - $700 on an impulse buy, especially when it has no exclusives as good as BotW.  They feature Forza as if it's Jesus and not just another niche racing game, like the ones you can play on any system.


----------



## SnAQ (Apr 7, 2017)

Good for them, however specs isnt everything.
Games are what makes a console great, not hyped-up specs.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 7, 2017)

this will be way to expensive if it doesnt have exclusive games, if it just gets the same xb1 games but upscalled it will be hard to drop i bet 600$ or more.

Also i remenber people saying xb1 would destroy ps4 pro but it isnt that much stronger tbh.


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Apr 7, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> The DS went through 4 revisions, so did the 3DS. Nintendo invented pointless revisions, at least Microsoft and Sony allow the consoles to boost performance of past titles, which is rare in the Nintendo camp.
> You can't create a machine with imaginary specs, Microsoft and Sony don't own time machines. If the highest end card on the market couldn't support [email protected] then there was no hope for consoles to do so.


Given that happened with the DS systems, Nintendo always has something new every few years or so. PS and Xbox have just been at each others throats to get the other's face in the dirt. Nothing new, just constant spec upgrades. It doesn't make sense to have that powerful a console just to play what you can already get in an Xbone and normal PS. No innovation. I like seeing innovation, not two companies struggling to keep up with the PC brand. Because that's what it feels like. I buy Nintendo consoles not because I'm a fanboy, but for the experience of a new console. Microsoft and Sony are already bringing their exclusives to PC so there's no point except a Switch and a PC (and a 3DS if you like handhelds.)


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2017)

Only 1TB? If it is spinning rust then that is some 2011 tech http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/14/samsung_1tb_spinpoint/

Here we struggle with a 500 gig PS4 and a pretty modest game collection... hopefully we can at least balance it with USB.



Jackson Ferrell said:


> No innovation. I like seeing innovation


I love walking around R&D labs too, I am less keen on being sold innovation without something to do on it.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Apr 7, 2017)

I kind of look forward to this but if ...theres no games again, not even quantum processors help them :/


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 7, 2017)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> Given that happened with the DS systems, Nintendo always has something new every few years or so. PS and Xbox have just been at each others throats to get the other's face in the dirt. Nothing new, just constant spec upgrades. It doesn't make sense to have that powerful a console just to play what you can already get in an Xbone and normal PS. No innovation. I like seeing innovation, not two companies struggling to keep up with the PC brand. Because that's what it feels like. I buy Nintendo consoles not because I'm a fanboy, but for the experience of a new console. Microsoft and Sony are already bringing their exclusives to PC so there's no point except a Switch and a PC (and a 3DS if you like handhelds.)


Innovation is only beneficial when it's executed correctly and in demand. Nintendo's focus on innovation rather than quality, comprehensive hardware has already cost them a generation. There's more to consoles than just waggle remotes - they needs to support contemporary games and contemporary coding techniques, and I have serious doubts whether the Switch meets that requirement. Besides, the Switch is not innovative - it's a tablet with HDMI Out and a detachable controller.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Apr 7, 2017)

hmm, specs seem a bit op,
what are you up to this time microsoft...


----------



## duwen (Apr 7, 2017)

KlasseyKreations said:


> hmm, specs seem a bit op,
> what are you up to this time microsoft...


You know what Microsoft are like... by the time it comes out it will probably be a Surface with a couple of 'Dukes' strapped to the sides.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Apr 7, 2017)

Glad for Microsoft, but can we just all agree that this is basically a true 1080p/60 FPS console? IDK if Sony and Microsoft feel bad a *while* ago when there were debates about their consoles being able to truly output 1080p/60 fps. I don't even honestly know why 4k is even a thing for consoles? I'm not expecting ultra settings, but we should all know where this is gonna revolve around...


----------



## netovsk (Apr 7, 2017)

Dammit Microsoft we don't need more power we need more games where are the games? Not only we need games we need more variety outside the runner shooter explorer rpg open world trends! I need Xbox to have a good Multiplayer Real Time Strategy game like this one I just got on my PS4


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 7, 2017)

Were the hell did innovation go?
These are just underpowered consoles vs a gaming pc, with more expensive games.
I take the switch any day.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> then turned into a Mario machine...and then died...hmmm sound familiar?



And sold 100 million consoles and had Metroid Prime 3, Super Smash Brawl, and many other killer apps, where the hell were you during that time?


----------



## Satoshi121 (Apr 7, 2017)

6 teraflops ? more like 1 big flop amirite


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 7, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> then turned into a Mario machine...and then died...hmmm sound familiar?


The Wii didn't die... It's one of Nintendos more successful consoles. The Wii U died.. And is still decaying..


----------



## jpx86 (Apr 7, 2017)

Bonestorm said:


> it's a BOTW machine...and BOTW is on the Wii U.
> 
> I know people use the cliche "I'm not buying this console for only one game" all the time but this time it's literally true.



I have 9 games on my Switch lol - Zelda only has 3rd most playtime for me. My son's Switch has even more games and Zelda is further down the list in playtime...


----------



## KasaiWolf (Apr 7, 2017)

Am I the only one who still isn't interested in "Native 4K" and "1080p" are just not enough reasons to upgrade. Maybe a bit more attention to ACTUAL GAMES Microsoft *cough* Scalebound *cough* then we might talk. Not before and not till.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2017)

Focusing all on eye candy, minimal focus on making games original or fun it seems.


----------



## SS4 (Apr 7, 2017)

4K is such a marketing tool.
Its great for watching pictures or some type of professional work and will be fine for movie whenever they are made for 4K and not upscaled . . .
But for gaming your FPS and motion clarity are way more important.
On PC, 1080P is the perfect gaming res for most ppl while 1440P is for those with the more expensive high end rigs.
Not gonna explain more in details but check things like the UFO test and more stuff on Blurbuster website if you aren't familiar with all of this yet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 7, 2017)

SS4 said:


> 4K is such a marketing tool.
> Its great for watching pictures or some type of professional work and will be fine for movie whenever they are made for 4K and not upscaled . . .
> But for gaming your FPS and motion clarity are way more important.
> On PC, 1080P is the perfect gaming res for most ppl while 1440P is for those with the more expensive high end rigs.
> Not gonna explain more in details but check things like the UFO test and more stuff on Blurbuster website if you aren't familiar with all of this yet.



It's the Blast Processing marketing spiel of today.


----------



## Dork (Apr 7, 2017)

these console revisions are really disappointing, especially considering how unwarranted they are. unless you like playing multi-platform games, even the normal xbox one is underwhelming.

killer instinct, master chief collection, halo wars 2, and maybe halo 5 would be the only titles i would play. i miss the 6th generation.


----------



## spiderman1216 (Apr 8, 2017)

So it's pretty much a RX 580, with a CPU weaker than an Athlon X4 845, and 12 GB of GDDR5 RAM shared between the CPU and GPU.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Apr 8, 2017)

If the console is going to be this powerful and run a base of Windows. Then why would I want to buy this, which isn't upgradable, and just go with my gaming PC. Which runs Windows most likely.


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 8, 2017)

jpx86 said:


> I have 9 games on my Switch lol - Zelda only has 3rd most playtime for me. My son's Switch has even more games and Zelda is further down the list in playtime...


Yes...and you can get those games on any other gaming platform..i'm talking exclusives


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 8, 2017)

to me the specs are a step up but not much. I suppose that this will be their first console that starts that every year upgrade they want to do like the surface tablet pc. They should also stop using low end amd cpus... But they are not because they are hoping to feed the gotta have 4k/best graphics people. Anyone that really wants 4k just needs a pc. I for sure wont be buying a new console every year or 2. I ain't feeding those trolls.
Can the Scorpio run a mmo with 10,000+ players all in one place? i think not. And it has to be a modern mmo, not WoW.

Shouldn't there be a small text issue when displaying a 720/1080p game on a 4k tv? Shit gonna be small.....


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Apr 8, 2017)

duwen said:


> You know what Microsoft are like... by the time it comes out it will probably be a Surface with a couple of 'Dukes' strapped to the sides.


Yeah IKR, at leat we know good 'ol Nintendo wont go like,
 "Hey lasting console fans, now use a tablet computer, with controllers strapped to it, YAY "


----------



## smf (Apr 8, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> If the console is going to be this powerful and run a base of Windows. Then why would I want to buy this, which isn't upgradable, and just go with my gaming PC. Which runs Windows most likely.



Convenience mainly. Although with Windows 10 and Steam, then that is starting to disappear. The advantage of consoles has been that they aren't up-gradable, so the games can be tuned for a fixed specification. Although that is starting to go out of the window.



Captain_N said:


> Shouldn't there be a small text issue when displaying a 720/1080p game on a 4k tv? Shit gonna be small.....



It shouldn't be small, but depending on how they are upscaled then it may not look great.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 8, 2017)

i think the question is what is the price, if they release this as 600+$ they will shoot themselves on the foot.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Apr 8, 2017)

This is really impressive for what's essentially running off an APU.
That being said, unless the Xbox One gets a killer exclusive, I'm going to stick to my Gaming PC and Switch.


----------



## SS4 (Apr 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It's the Blast Processing marketing spiel of today.


 Actually, Blast processing was a term which referred to something very real but a Nintendo campaign used ppl lack of knowledge of what it actually was to bash it and it became somewhat of a myth afterwards.
Here, i found this article that explains it better than i could 

https://www.giantbomb.com/blast-processing/3015-963/


----------



## duwen (Apr 9, 2017)

SS4 said:


> Actually, Blast processing was a term which referred to something very real but a Nintendo campaign used ppl lack of knowledge of what it actually was to bash it and it became somewhat of a myth afterwards.
> Here, i found this article that explains it better than i could
> 
> https://www.giantbomb.com/blast-processing/3015-963/



Yes, that article does correctly reference what 'blast processing' was referring to... but the term 'blast processing' itself was conceived by a marketing department, that had no grasp of the technology, as a cool way to sell the console.

*edit.* I should add that it was only the North American marketing department, as over here in Europe we never heard the term 'blast processing'.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 9, 2017)

SS4 said:


> Actually, Blast processing was a term which referred to something very real but a Nintendo campaign used ppl lack of knowledge of what it actually was to bash it and it became somewhat of a myth afterwards.
> Here, i found this article that explains it better than i could
> 
> https://www.giantbomb.com/blast-processing/3015-963/



Point still stands that marketing makes people believe anything, like with this for example, 4K is good, but it doesn't make a good game magically that much better  People are focusing more on graphics and not how good games are.  And the Genesis had a faster CPU, sure, but the color palette was horrible in comparison, 64 colors/512 max vs 256 colors out of 32768 colors. Genesis lacked Mode 7 (unless you had the Sega CD), but I digress.


----------



## John256145 (Apr 9, 2017)

The price this thing is going to be gets me anxious.


----------



## sonic1000 (Apr 9, 2017)

SnAQ said:


> Good for them, however specs isnt everything.
> Games are what makes a console great, not hyped-up specs.



I agree, you can make a console with the best specs in the world, but if it doesn't have any good quality games, it's guaranteed to be a failure.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2017)

Consoles have been doubling up as video players for years at this point. No software/functionality would be a failure but I am not sure no games is a guaranteed failure any more.

Also I don't think a console has ever been said to be too powerful. Too hard to develop for, especially if people aimed for power but made complexity instead, but not too powerful. Also being basically a PC you could probably then afford to more easily make quick and dirty ports and have the extra overhead taken up by said power.
Likewise I am sure if it was faltering then MS would pull the proverbial chequebook out, wander over to any number of devs and say "so then, what will it take?". Nintendo seem to be incapable of such a thing but MS do it all day long, and have done for years.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 9, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Consoles have been doubling up as video players for years at this point. No software/functionality would be a failure but I am not sure no games is a guaranteed failure any more.
> 
> Also I don't think a console has ever been said to be too powerful. Too hard to develop for, especially if people aimed for power but made complexity instead, but not too powerful. Also being basically a PC you could probably then afford to more easily make quick and dirty ports and have the extra overhead taken up by said power.
> Likewise I am sure if it was faltering then MS would pull the proverbial chequebook out, wander over to any number of devs and say "so then, what will it take?". Nintendo seem to be incapable of such a thing but MS do it all day long, and have done for years.


my guess is most people will wait for it starting to get exclusive games, i mean if you dont own a 4k tv where you game having a 4k upscaller console is preety pointless since it doesnt have any exclusives atleast announced so far.


----------



## duwen (Apr 9, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Consoles have been doubling up as video players for years at this point. No software/functionality would be a failure but I am not sure no games is a guaranteed failure any more.



If this was to function as a budget level entry point HD Bluray player (like Sony's PS2 was for dvd), I'd agree, but at the price point this is going to be I'd be surprised if anyone buys it for that feature.
However, Sony's failure to include HD Bluray functionality on the PS4 Pro was the thing that stopped me from pre-ordering it. (If the Scorpio happens to get released for the same price as the PS4 Pro I still won't be tempted, as it's the PS4's game library that ultimately wins this sale/war)

*disclaimer - I currently don't own any model of PS4 or XB1


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2017)

I still think exclusives is a bad concept that should go away. Equally sales charts would seem to say people don't care so much as things are dominated by multi platform titles.
http://metro.co.uk/2016/01/14/50-best-selling-video-games-of-2015-revealed-5623732/
http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/16/50-best-selling-video-games-of-2016-revealed-6384231/

4K TVs are fairly standard right now, I see them in supermarkets here and have installed a few for people that don't care about such things but just needed a new TV of certain physical dimensions and they were at a price that made sense. With the average age of TV that crosses my repair bench I could see people scrapping their old LCD screens for them. I am starting to see failures in PS4s and xbones as well, nothing major (usually controllers, sketchy drives, dust and things) but enough that someone might be inclined to jump ship, not to mention most people don't seem to want to repair things any more. Equally the smaller hard drives in a lot of these things make management a chore, and while £500 is an expensive hard drive upgrade it is still below the pain threshold for many.
In any case it is not a clear, out and out, "this is the perfect time/maybe even a bit late to the party" type move but I can certainly see it working. Compared to the state of the internet when always on was floated a while back... though I suppose that was a negative thing.



duwen said:


> If this was to function as a budget level entry point HD Bluray player (like Sony's PS2 was for dvd), I'd agree, but at the price point this is going to be I'd be surprised if anyone buys it for that feature.
> However, Sony's failure to include HD Bluray functionality on the PS4 Pro was the thing that stopped me from pre-ordering it. (If the Scorpio happens to get released for the same price as the PS4 Pro I still won't be tempted, as it's the PS4's game library that ultimately wins this sale/war)



MS has a pretty good video setup in a lot of places and plenty of people do like the streaming services, while some TVs and standalone players offer such functionality it is almost always awful compared to a PC/tablet/console offerings. As such I can't ignore those as part of this exercise.

I agree on the library though, no idea what happened this time around as the 360 and PS3 ultimately were pretty level pegging and maybe even in favour of the 360 for a lot of things (I still maintain the PS3 was not the RPG machine, doubly so if you are going to compare it to the PS2 and its competition).


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 9, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I still think exclusives is a bad concept that should go away. Equally sales charts would seem to say people don't care so much as things are dominated by multi platform titles.
> http://metro.co.uk/2016/01/14/50-best-selling-video-games-of-2015-revealed-5623732/
> http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/16/50-best-selling-video-games-of-2016-revealed-6384231/
> 
> ...


Exclusives should go away? so you want microsoft to port thei games to ps4 and sony to port their games to xbox? it makes no sence.

Exclusives are what makes people decide which hardware to buy, same way sony makes tvs and then makes some sony tv exclusive features to have some advantages over the competition, same way for iphone and etc,etc just becuase they dont use games as exclusive stuff they always want to have something the competition doesnt to make their hardware more appealing, its maketing 101.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 9, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> Exclusives should go away? so you want microsoft to port thei games to ps4 and sony to port their games to xbox? it makes no sence.
> 
> Exclusives are what makes people decide which hardware to buy


Exchange videogames for 'movies' or 'music'. Does it still make no sense?


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 9, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Exchange videogames for 'movies' or 'music'. Does it still make no sense?


you don't expect Netflix to put its original programs on Hulu, do you?


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 9, 2017)

Depravo said:


> Exchange videogames for 'movies' or 'music'. Does it still make no sense?


with very few exceptions movie studios and  record companys dont produce hardware so there is no reason for it to be exclusive since they dont do hardware at all.

also tv companys already do that hulu,netflix,amazon and such wont put their exclusive content on the competition, every tv channel has exclusive content so you watch their channel or pay a subscription and they wont all just put their shows and movies on the competition, they want you to watch their ads or pay their subscrition so they gain money.

Exclusive content is what makes money if all tv channels played the exact same programs all networks would just die lol and be only one.

Also games are coded in diferent languages you can play a movie on preety much anything but a game developed exclusively for ppc then it would need work and such to be played on arm and so on, its a totaly diferent thing they cant just release a single game CD/download that would work on all OS that exist, unlike with music or movies.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 9, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> you don't expect Netflix to put its original programs on Hulu, do you?


No, but I would expect them to work on the same TV.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 9, 2017)

Depravo said:


> No, but I would expect them to work on the same TV.


If you own a mac or linux or windows then manny games dont get ports either so its basicaly exclusive, if windows has alot of games that dont get ports to mac and linux why are consoles hammered by having their exclusives?

Unlike movies and tvs game codding isnt  only one simple language they cant work on all pcs or console when they arent coded the same from platform to platform.

when you buy a dvd  today or 100 years from now if its a dvd it will play on any stone age dvd player, a newer dvd doesnt need a stronger cpu,gpu to play a dvd movie same way for music, a new song doesnt need more hardware than an old one while games  need and codding language is changing all the time, thats why even old windows games dont work on newer windows pcs without some fanmade fixes here and there.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 9, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> game codding isnt  only one simple language they cant work on all pcs or console when they arent coded the same from platform to platform.


I think that's the very thing FAST6191 was suggesting he would like to see go away.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 9, 2017)

Depravo said:


> I think that's the very thing FAST6191 was suggesting he would like to see go away.


taking out all diversity on the technology market them, lets all choose to use pcs with x86 and kill everything that runs on ppc,arm and such becuase that is what needs to happen... 

doesnt make any sence at all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> you don't expect Netflix to put its original programs on Hulu, do you?





pedro702 said:


> Exclusives should go away? so you want microsoft to port thei games to ps4 and sony to port their games to xbox? it makes no sence.
> 
> Exclusives are what makes people decide which hardware to buy, same way sony makes tvs and then makes some sony tv exclusive features to have some advantages over the competition, same way for iphone and etc,etc just becuase they dont use games as exclusive stuff they always want to have something the competition doesnt to make their hardware more appealing, its maketing 101.





pedro702 said:


> with very few exceptions movie studios and  record companys dont produce hardware so there is no reason for it to be exclusive since they dont do hardware at all.
> 
> also tv companys already do that hulu,netflix,amazon and such wont put their exclusive content on the competition, every tv channel has exclusive content so you watch their channel or pay a subscription and they wont all just put their shows and movies on the competition, they want you to watch their ads or pay their subscrition so they gain money.
> 
> ...



Sony make DVD players and have a studio. Loads of game companies seem to want to be mixed media companies these days as well. Amazon produce their own hardware, any company out there could easily gate off an android type device. Equally film studios make their own hardware, rigs and more. Development costs and running costs for some of them is not entirely out of line with some of what game console development likely runs.

It is not a terribly valid comparison though from where I sit, and I do expect things to still come to a common format like DVD or something. Not to mention while I don't expect them to offer things up to a different service I do expect them to all interface with some kind of reasonably common hardware. Maybe you are content to have the game consoles count as common hardware by themselves but seems like a pointless.

I agree that hardware types still make a vague sort of sense, which is a bit of a pity really. It is however nowhere near as special as it once was. Likewise if devs want to spunk millions and millions on things for said exclusives then carry on* but in the lesser worlds, which still produce fantastic games, then porting seems like pointless busy work. Also everything has lua these days, every has or could well have some Java, and both of those (and more that are similarly on everything) can be used to make very fine games. On videos I don't expect my ageing core2 laptop to decode a 4K H265 encoded file so your "plays on everything" concept does have holes. Not to mention there would not be different processors, or at least functionally different processors, in this no exclusives world as everything would have a baseline to work from.

*personally I tend to laugh when developers cry and say games are costing more and more to make. There is some as I imagine general wages and overheads have gone up, though at the same time what once required a top tier coder can probably be farted out by Johnny just graduated Java school and wouldn't know an opcode if they tripped over a manual of them, and hopefully one day will be as easy as writing a novel is today. To that end games don't necessarily cost that much more, they just choose to spend more.

I overheard a conversation the other day saying "this phone is a samsung like yours" which sounds strange to my ears as it is all android either way.

I needed a DVD player a while back. One had a nice inbuilt amplifier with 5.1 output. That was a deciding factor beyond one was Toshiba and this was Hitachi.
Time was such things made some vague sense, and theoretically you could have a killer app. I consider the practice anti consumer, though far from needing any kind of legal legislation against it. Likewise I am all for competition between devs, to have it happen in hardware just seems like an antiquated concept.

This is all getting kind of disjointed but hopefully I have made my case.



pedro702 said:


> taking out all diversity on the technology market them, lets all choose to use pcs with x86 and kill everything that runs on ppc,arm and such becuase that is what needs to happen...
> 
> doesnt make any sence at all.



My AMD/ATI card and my Nvidia card, theoretically also my Intel card, all speak directX and opengl quite happily. I have not needed a specific card really since the death of 3dfx and maybe s3 before that. Some might be optimised for one or the other but that matters little.

Not to mention I am banking on the future being in programmable processors or the descendants of FPGAs.


----------



## almmiron (Apr 9, 2017)

We lived to see people (kind of) buying dlcs for consoles (all started with the new 3ds)


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2017)

Assuming you mean upgraded versions of existing consoles with extra functionality/gating off things that older consoles could subsequently not do then that is probably a matter of perspective.

Was the GBC an upgraded version of the GB/GBP or its own thing? The gamegear could play master system games but not the other way around, some might say that it was a handheld and the master system went into a TV but I am still going to throw it in there. The Amiga had a whole bunch of revisions with extra functionality. Various Atari products were this. The TG16 family has all sorts of oddities within it. It mainly got reflected in homebrew but what about the PSP 2000 and beyond vs the PSP 1000?
I can't count the likes of the extra chips in the NES and SNES but I might consider the expansion packs of the Sega Saturn and N64. What about controllers? The megadrive grew an extra three buttons and the PS1 some analogue sticks after all.

If you assume games started with the NES and stick solely to Nintendo, Sega, Microsoft and Sony systems, treat the GBC as a new console and ignore the DSi (most did) then yes I can see the n3ds being the first. I can't though, though at the same time other than the PSP my clear cut examples of the practice dried up before the 16 bit era ended and as my creaking body reminds me that was now decades ago.


----------



## almmiron (Apr 9, 2017)

Well made points. I think it begins in new3ds, well, for a matter of perspective like you said. I just didn't pointed mine out.

Gbc is another console that backwards compatible, it have its own exclusive games bacause it have greater horsepower and another kind of technology, is not a revision or updated version of original gb.
-Psp, gba and many other consoles revisions has minor changes for the extra stuff (internet, buttons, quality/brand of internal components, video format outputs), and there is no game for psp 2xxx or 3xxx exclusives or with greater performance/resolution, or games exclusive for snes jr.
-There some strange and unique cases like the gamegear, but its not a upgrade from master system, because it has its own purpose to be a handheld system and have been merchandised this way. 
-About the extra chips in games, like snes, that was a great idea that would be welcome nowadays. Consoles with ways to expand its performance with chips on the motherboard. But thing are following some patterns on industry we all now thats not viable, problably.

For me, what made new 3ds the first that did that thing of launching a new console like a revision, were because it has almost 3 times cpu power, exclusive games (a few I admit). It was not merchandised like a new console. We all remember that from night to day that new thing was there and everyone went WTF? Common people still dont know how powerful the new 3ds is compared to old3ds.

The same way, Wii is not a revision of the Gamecube, but, in terms of hardware, could be considered with that line of thinking: has the same architecture, almost exactly same components inside, apart from a faster cpu.

Nintendo with the 3ds is different because it did not compete with PC, and I dont understand the reason of its existence. But ps4 and xbox one sure compete in some way with pc, and they will lose forever in terms of hardware. They will keep pushing, and as we all know ps4 hardware is already old, and by the time scorpio comes out, it will be so. So I see this play, from sony and microsoft, like a test for they next platform (or if is viable doing another one). "consumers will buy powerful, expensive high end pc like consoles, even if they cant upgrade gpu or ram or anything like pc let they do?"

The future of consoles, and the concept that differentiates consoles from pc is obscure to me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2017)

On the GBC then I am not sure I can call it a different machine that easily. For marketing purposes and in the eyes of many they would see it as such, however if it was mainly marketing than informed that...
http://bgb.bircd.org/pandocs.htm for the specs. Other than the homebrew one on the GBA then basically every emulator, programmer, hacker and such treats them as spins on the other.
It might have had exclusive games but there were still loads developed with backwards/cross compatibility in mind during the time. Old versions of GB games were enhanced and rereleased for it, several of those you could still have played on the original form though.

GG vs master system was more of a blurring on the lines thing for the purposes of this discussion. Going by intent there was not a lot pushing the Master system on GG thing, compared to the GBC stuff above where devs clearly intended many different people to play in all sorts of ways. That said what about the Sega Nomad?


There are no commercial PSP games but there are homebrew titles that are exclusive to various models, though I won't count the PSP1000 IR port stuff. Also the browser and AV cables (fairly radical for a handheld at the time).

Extra chips do still exist. The likes of the supercard DStwo/ismm/iplayer for one, theoretically the DSX could have had something, lots of flash carts kicked DLDI calculations to the carts, DSserial, the pokewalker on the DS stuck an extra communications bus on the save bus ( http://problemkaputt.de/gbatek.htm#dscartunknownextras ).

I can count the wii as a different console far more easily than the GB to GBC. It came with a whole raft of improvements, a retooled control system, something resembling a modern approach to security/OS design, a coprocessor and more. There are many things that lead me to label it an overclocked gamecube but that is more for when I am/was trying to get people to look at it for ROM hacking and homebrew purposes should they already be versed in the gamecube. No games were done for dual purposes that I saw, give or take Zelda TP but that saw dual releases anyway.

Interesting times are definitely ahead. The thing I will look to so as to differentiate them though is can I run my own software, almost* unfettered at that. Likewise constant upgrading became a bit passe some time during the PS360 era. As games hung back for consoles the specs wars kind of dried up and I could play games quite happily on years old machines, to this day a lot of things still do that or maybe that and a graphics card that goes for less than a game in many instances.

*unfettered in as much as while the new uefi stuff troubles things I can still run an OS, while the microcode is interesting it does not bother me and while the BIOS may be closed source for almost everything peh really.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 9, 2017)

Depravo said:


> No, but I would expect them to work on the same TV.


And your PS4s and Xbones work on the same TV


----------



## Depravo (Apr 9, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> And your PS4s and Xbones work on the same TV


I think you're confusing the issue. Netflix does not require a special Netflix TV. Hulu does not require a special Hulu 'box'. The media they provide works on any appropriate hardware regardless of manufacturer. PlayStation/Xbox games do not.

Anyway, the thread has moved on...


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 10, 2017)

So, based on what I'm seeing... it's not a true 4K console, either. But still a shit-ton more powerful than the PS4 Pro. And, unlike the PS4 Pro, no such thing as a mandate that games aware of both consoles "can't run faster" on the higher spec hardware like it is with Sony. Already seeing where games on variable frame-rates and resolutions are basically pegged at their max on the upgraded hardware, which is good.

There aren't a ton of games _for_ the Xbone that I'd get the system for, but still more than I'd get a PS4 for. And this would make waiting for the Scorpio worthwhile. So long as said games are still available. 



Spoiler



and that the system can then be hacked, amirite?



At least unlike the PS4 Pro, we won't need to buy a stupid VR headset doo-dad to actually get 60fps out of this thing. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Depravo said:


> I think you're confusing the issue. Netflix does not require a special Netflix TV. Hulu does not require a special Hulu 'box'. The media they provide works on any appropriate hardware regardless of manufacturer. PlayStation/Xbox games do not.
> 
> Anyway, the thread has moved on...


Uh, that's where you're wrong. Netflix arbitrarily won't even let phones get above 480p, despite most of them having much higher resolution screens, even if your connection (or WiFi) can support a better stream. And you want to talk proprietary hardware? To even _get_ 4K Netflix or BluRay from a PC, you *have* to have a mainstream Kaby Lake CPU (intel i# 7### series) and integrated graphics. That means...

No Prior-generation CPU's, even though the DRM involved wouldn't even tax a Pentium 4, much less an i7
No support if you have ANY kind of discrete graphics, even though plenty of older GPU's from AMD and NVIDIA can easily support decoding and the DRM
Can't do it on Ryzen, Broadwell-e, or the upcoming Skylake/Kaby Lake-e desktop or notebook systems
The DRM schema to get 4K Netflix or BluRay to work presently is absolutely draconian, and ridiculous. And since the powers that be are showing absolutely no budge on enabling other platforms to work with it, it'll probably do more to kill the format than any threat of "piracy" would.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 11, 2017)

Apparently supports adaptive sync/freesync.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2017-project-scorpio-supports-freesync-and-hdmi-vrr

There aren't any hdmi 2.1 tvs that support it yet, but at least it's there.


----------

